# Other > Off Topic >  Newbie here!

## Dinectich

Hi all, let me introduce myself. My name is Todd Sawicki. I'm from Boise. Nice to meet you all!!!

----------


## printshop1

Nice to meet you too.  I am also a newbie here

----------


## mas1788

Welcome ! I'm newbie  :Smile:

----------


## contestantnum13

I'm new, too.

----------


## shawneva

> Hi all, let me introduce myself. My name is Todd Sawicki. I'm from Boise. Nice to meet you all!!!


Welcome here Dinectich , you will learn so much in this forum

*Buy Kids Tops In India*

----------

